# In need of 'Iron Warrior'. I'd be willing to trade for or puchase it.



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

So first off let me say that I think these books have become ver over priced. It's rather bothersome. HOWEVER, being an Iron warriors player, and someone who got into the hobby only because I read 'Storm of Iron" and couldn't put it down, I really want a copy of this book. Idealy I would like to trade for it, and I have an extremely rare item that I would be willing to trade. If that isn't possible though, I am willing to purchase it. Here are my two options:

1) Again, idealy I would like to make a one for one trade for "Iron Warrior". I have a Brand New, unopened copy of "Daenyathos" that I would be willing to trade for it. When I say "Brand New", I mean it's still in the packing I ordered it in. It has never been read, and is in mint condition. Actually I was hoping to keep it much longer than this, but it seems that I can't live without a book to complete my Iron Warriors collection.

2) I would be willing to pay $100.00 USD for the book, plus shipping costs. I live in the US, and therefore, it might be more expensive to ship from the UK or Australia, therefore, I would like to simply take that out of the equation and cover the cost flat out. 

To be clear, I am looking for a copy of "Iron Warrior" the first Black Library special edition A5 Hardback Novel by Graham McNeill. It needs to be in 'very good' - 'excellent' condition. Perferably with no damage to the book whatsoever. I would expect that the copy I would recieve would have been read through, but again, I'm looking for one in as good of condition as is possible. 


If any one is interested, please PM me . I'm on 'Heresy' rather frequently, so it's really the best way to do this I think.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

You do know that Iron Warrior is available in the Iron Warriors omnibus don't you? Or is it the fact that you actually want to own the A5 novella?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Most likely the A5 Novella, as it has colour pictures and also a limited edition factor.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

@Angelus Censura: Exactly.


----------

